
Loneliness is killing us – we must start treating this disease - chrismealy
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/17/loneliness-report-bigger-killer-obesity-lonely-people
======
lutusp
Title: "Loneliness is killing us – we must start treating this disease"

Who are these people? psychologists, of course.

A doctor says, "Let's improve the world by curing diseases."

A psychologist says, "Let's improve our bottom line by inventing diseases."

There's even a name for this -- "disease mongering."

Link:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disease_mongering#Instances_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disease_mongering#Instances_of_disease_mongering)

Quote: "In discussions specifically about psychiatric diagnosis, the term is
frequently used by proponents of the antipsychiatry movement,[3] and
Scientology-based critics[4] as just one part of their criticism of psychiatry
or specifically biopsychiatry. Examples include ADHD and bipolar disorder."

